# If you could murder someone and get away with it, would you do it?



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Lets just say it's not a heat of the moment thing, and it's not self defence, it's premeditated, you know exactly what you're doing.

I'm not just saying kill any random person. It could be a random person, or maybe someone that has done something horrible to you, that you think deserves it?

There's a poll above, and it's anonymous. You can reveal yourself if you want to in the comments below.

It would be interesting to see if feelers are the ones more likely to say yes or no, as emotions can lead you to kill and not to kill.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Does it have to be just one person?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Does it have to be just one person?


You're not restricted to killing one person, it's just a question of would you murder if you could get away with it, basically, and to what extreme.

The futher down the table you go, the more open you are to murder.


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

I think about this from time to time. Well, not about the getting away with it part. My husband was watching that show "The Blacklist". When Spaders character was killing people I said out loud, "That's the way I'd do it if I was a criminal."(Not that he always is that way on the show. Never watch it-no idea.) The episode focused on 'doing the right thing'. It was him taking justice into his own hands. I can see that side. Not that you asked about my ethics. I have an extended military family. It's not uncommon for us to have these discussions. Many of them have killed people. I've seem the other side, though-the PTSD and rage that came from it.
My dad was a criminal. He had no apathy/empathy whatsoever. No conscience as well...interesting to have someone like that so close to me. You see both sides whether one wants to or not. It doesn't matter how I or anyone else sees him. He has no feelings for anyone or anything else.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

Nah. I don't believe murder is justified. I mean, you're basically robbing the only thing someone is sure to have during his whole life, the very essence of somebody. Then you'd have to think of the repercussions, the family, the friends, the place where that person worked and all the troubles that would come with it.

Even those that cause global pain like Kim Jong-un would actually have negative repercussions rather than positive ones. I mean, you have to think about those people who lives there and who are basically crying whenever they see him - of joy. We find them disgusting, but you have to think that those people lived in that society their whole life and killing their leader would probably lead to a lot of suicide.

As for my loved ones... it really depend I'd say. But I believe that if you did something wrong toward my family and plan to continue doing so (we're speaking of murder here) and the only way to fix it would be through murder, ok. But not for vengeance.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

The underlying principle remains the same whether I get caught or not. 
If I have established in my own conscience that murder is unacceptable behavior then getting caught is irrelevant. 
I either adhere to my values or I accept that my values are a lie told to make myself tolerate myself. 
If I say I am against murder but would willfully commit murder simply because I could get away with it. I would be full of shit. 
I would rather remain at peace with myself by matching my behaviors with my values.
So no.. I would not kill someone just because I could get away with it.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems interesting. I'll try it once, and if I like it, I may do it again. Thanks for the suggestion, OP.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not even sure that I'd kill in a life-or-death self defense scenario.... I'm not very in touch with my instincts. 

I've honestly never wanted to kill anyone. Ever. I just cannot even fathom in the slightest _seriously_ wanting to do it. As far as getting rid of people responsible for widespread crimes against humanity..... um, well, someone else can deal with them.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have some specific enemies that I've been afraid of for years, and I want to kill them. They've hurt good friends of mine in the past, and I can't stand to think of them.

I wouldn't kill in cold blood, but I could certainly kill someone who I feel has wronged those I care about... particularly those who I'm afraid might do so again, who I see as threatening.

However, I would attempt to make some good come out of the action...

Maybe I would take the person, put them in a hospital bed with a ton of medical equipment in a basement somewhere... and have them paralyzed but still conscious and able to feel pain. Then, I would bring a corrupt doctor in to harvest their organs and keep them alive during the entire process, taking all their blood to blood banks, etc. At the end, when they're suffering from the wounds of surgery and being kept alive by all this equipment because all their organs are gone... I say this.

"I'm so sorry it had to come to this, if only you had apologized. You acted like a monster, and did nothing to redeem yourself... you gave no excuse for your actions, and left me no way to forgive you or empathize. So I have had to judge you myself,, with nothing from you to go on, and I judge you unworthy of life, of humanity, and of being honored as a person. Therefore, I am recycling your biological materials... they are wasted on you, and can benefit the collective society by saving the lives of innocent, dying people who have led better lives than you. I consider you nothing but the biological equivalent of scrap metal now. Whatever remains of your body after the doctors have taken what's useful, shall be donated to science. Your life ends now, at <time>."

I've... probably spent too much time thinking about this...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

It would be stupid to confess, if yes.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

On the other side of the coin. 

You have answered that you _would_ commit murder if you knew you could get away with it. 

What if you are the person on my hit list??.. I am standing before you about to kill you. You know I am never going to face justice for killing you.. How do you feel? Are you afraid? Angry? Do you feel violated? Singled out? Do you beg for mercy? Make a plea to my sense of empathy and/or my sense of reason? Do you bargain? Do you try to explain (justify) your way out of it?
Do you challenge what right I have to arbitrarily execute you simply because I felt like the world would be better off without you? 
Or do you quietly accept your fate knowing the rules apply to you on both sides of the coin and your ideal of justice is being served?

Just some stuff to ponder.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Arclight said:


> What if you are the person on my hit list??.. I am standing before you about to kill you. You know I am never going to face justice for killing you.. How do you feel? Are you afraid? Angry? Do you feel violated? Singled out? Do you beg for mercy? Make a plea to my sense of empathy and/or my sense of reason? Do you bargain? Do you try to explain (justify) your way out of it?
> Do you wonder what right I have to arbitrarily execute you simply because I felt like the world would be better off without you?
> Or do you quietly accept your fate knowing the rules apply to you on both sides of the coin?


Certainly, I would try to do or say anything I could to get out of being killed. However, if I remembered doing or saying something to you that hurt your feelings, I would feel a strong sense of regret/guilt as well. I'd be thinking, "I shouldn't have done that. Why was I so stupid?" If I remembered nothing, I would just think, "Why me? Is it my race, my gender? What?" I probably wouldn't think about the other murder I had committed unless it were brought up. 

If there really was no way out, I suppose I'd encourage the person to make sure my organs got donated or that my body was used for research... after all, I guess I wouldn't be using it anymore.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know if I could do it. I mean, there is one person I can think of that would truly deserve it - in the sense that they harm others, and the world would not be at a loss if they were gone. However, going through with a premeditated act of murder is quite something, I would think... for me, as for most, not exactly something that could be casually done.

As an Fi dominant person I can feel a sense of hatred, a sense of outrage toward someone that hurts others and feels no remorse for their actions. A person devoid of gentleness, empathy or morality is to be scorned. At the same time, I feel also a sense of connection to all living things, and to cause another harm in turn harms me. I suppose the biggest questions are 1- would it be worth the trouble to do it; would the end justify the means, and 2- could I live with myself if I did it, or how would this act change my life?

I don't know, it's too hypothetical to answer.

also lol post/av


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I really wouldn't see the point in killing someone; killing them wouldn't reverse anything. At the very least if they've done something horrible, I would be content in seeing them rot in prison.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

I do a mini freak out when I see bugs crushed... I wouldn't be able to kill a person. Maybe, MAYBE if I somehow traveled back in time and I was standing next to Hitler on top of a huge cliff.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

How would I be able to look my loved ones in the eye after doing something like that? No. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Arclight said:


> On the other side of the coin.
> 
> You have answered that you _would_ commit murder if you knew you could get away with it.
> 
> ...


I'd want to help you hold that gun to my temple or knife to my belly and finish me off. I'd want to laugh only because I die only once and I'm sure there would be a line for people wanting to kill me.


----------



## kman (Jan 12, 2014)

Survival if the fittest


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It's comforting to see that no one has (yet) selected the last response...


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

If I murdered you I'd probably be doing you a favor. Overall I wouldn't even if I could get away with it, because I perceive death more as...peace? You're finished with any and all problems, as far as I know, so.....what makes you think you deserve that kind of peace? The shitty part is that everyone in the world has a different perception, especially with situations like these. What I see as justifiable won't be the same as how someone else views it. You're granted one life to live and if you "fuck up" in my eyes and I think you "deserve" whatever punishment then I'd rather see you sit with that in your mind and body for as looooooong as possible. If the harm is that severe I'd rather watch you live and suffer then let you off easy. I use "live" very loosely btw. I honestly can't see you "living" in the same way that you lived before you had done whatever harm to me/others if it was _that _bad that I'd consider killing you. You would already be dead to me. Going to add an "lol" in here somewhere because this paragraph sounds.......:shocked:. 

tldr; never.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely not. Killing, or any sort of violence for that matter, is never justified. All people are precious, valuable, and all of us have the ability and drive to change for the better, not only for ourselves, but for others as well. Also, we have a completely reliable, just, and impartial judicial system in the United States of America, so almost everyone who does wrong is made to pay completely for their transgressions. Furthermore, even if someone were to somehow slip through the cracks of justice out of some kind of miracle, he or she will be judged by the Almighty, while those he or she hurt will be rewarded for being peaceful in the face of brutality. The Universe is not an uncaring void, karma isn't a joke, and bad people almost never get away with what they do all of the time, and then simply die with smiles on their faces, as those they hurt remain faceless, forgotten, and unavenged. Those who say so are absolutely terrorists or propagandists.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

No killing. Only in self defence or to thr deffend someone I love.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

_Yes, I'd kill someone who I thought was corrupt and causing people pain. E.G. Osama Bin Laden._





I'd gladly put serial rapists to death.
I wouldn't want to kill them with my bare hands though. 
I also might get pretty screwed over due to my conscience, even if I was doing the world a favour.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I try not to hold convenience higher than human life, or needless brutality above developing intelligent solutions.

At least not presently.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Promethea said:


> It would be stupid to confess, if yes.


Why? Should I be ashamed? Will members of the forum view me as a pariah or a disgusting, vile creature? Honestly, I do not care.

Yes, I believe there exists many people in this world whose lives I would not mind taking. Rapists, terrorists, etc. Perhaps even a few who have committed "lesser evils". Some people just need to die. Yes, I know that by killing them, I would be no better than they, perhaps even worse. That does not bother me. I know that society would not view my actions as justifiable either. Hell, I don't even think I would seriously believe my actions were truly justified (though I speculate a lot of rationalization and denial would take place). 



Arclight said:


> On the other side of the coin.
> 
> You have answered that you _would_ commit murder if you knew you could get away with it.
> 
> ...


Depends. If I had caused the soon-to-be murderer much grief in the past, I would accept the reality that my actions increased the likelihood of finding myself in this situation and I'm merely facing the consequences. Would I still try to kill them before they killed me, escaping what I likely deserved? Yes. How would I feel about it? Don't know. 

On the other hand, if the soon-to-be murderer was someone I felt I had done no harm yet they stood before me, about to kill me for no other reason than they wanted to? Well, I suppose I would at first feel fear mixed with confusion as to why this person wishes to kill me. However, I do not believe it would take long before instinct and rage kicks in. Pleading or justifying would be pointless. Bargaining however would probably be the best idea. Maybe deceiving them into a false bargain, then killing them would be the best course of action to insure your survival. 

Why challenge the murderer's "right" to kill me? None of us have the "right" to kill each other, at least according to both the law and society. However, it is not like there are inherent "rights" that exist in nature. If one being wills themselves to kill another being, no matter how arbitrary the reason, it is permitted. Such is reality. Thankfully, civilization has created rules and laws which are enforced in order to prevent these actions.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> Why? Should I be ashamed? Will members of the forum view me as a pariah or a disgusting, vile creature? Honestly, I do not care.
> 
> Yes, I believe there exists many people in this world whose lives I would not mind taking. Rapists, terrorists, etc. Perhaps even a few who have committed "lesser evils". Some people just need to die. Yes, I know that by killing them, I would be no better than they, perhaps even worse. That does not bother me. I know that society would not view my actions as justifiable either. Hell, I don't even think I would seriously believe my actions were truly justified (though I speculate a lot of rationalization and denial would take place). But I would carry through with them all the same.


"...but I just don't feel like killing them right now, that's all."


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

somnuvore said:


> "...but I just don't feel like killing them right now, that's all."


Hehe xD. Last sentence was totally off. Had to delete that. More like "...but thankfully, I have yet to meet anyone whom I legitimately would want to kill, though I know there are people out there who I would not feel guilt for killing." =P.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Sure, as long as the person was a piece of shit and or deserved it, killing innocent people is just pointless though.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure if there wasn't any law that restricted people from doing so, most would probably will. If people have the option to get away with murder, why not? For me, I personally wouldn't want to be involve.


----------



## Mockingbird27 (Mar 21, 2015)

If there was anyone I wanted dead I'd be happy to wait until they die of natural causes, I'm a patient guy like that.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I said no, but mostly because I just think it'd be unpleasant as all hell to actually kill someone.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a lot of dreams where I kill someone who is attacking me or my family. It's a wish fulfillment thing, for a number of reasons-- I want to feel like I can protect the ones I love, first and foremost. But also, there's another part of me that just wants to understand the power and consequence of ending another person's life. Or that relishes in the power of vigilante justice. Sometimes it's more about causing suffering than causing death. My subconscious mind is a lot more okay with wanton murder than my conscious mind is, of course. In the waking world I am a sane, compassionate, level-headed, empathetic person. 

I also dream about hiding bodies a lot-- usually my parents have murdered people in those dreams, or I've accidentally murdered someone when I was just trying to hurt them. In my dreams, I am really, really good at hiding bodies. In real life I think I'd probably freak out and just turn myself in immediately. 

I think that if anyone ever did try to hurt me or my family, I could unleash a lot of latent, pent-up homicidal rage. I also think that if I thought I could get away with a "self-defense" claim in court, there would be nothing stopping me from exacting overzealous revenge on that person.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, that's mean


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

No. Absolutely not.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

The taking of someone's life is a statement of the underlying belief of the murderer that a person is no longer worthy of life. It is the arrogance of the murderer to judge that person according to an immediate and shortsighted thought process about who is worthy to live or to die without normally thinking through how they can be in turn judged by that same personal agenda by another equally as apathetic and conceited.

Murder brings societal instability and if anyone wants to live like that should go to those wonderful places in the world where people sleep fretfully for fear of being killed in their own beds.

There is an anthropological phenomenon witnessed when one of the most violent societies made a vow to stop killing each other and ended up prospering by working together. Most of their vindictiveness was due to jealousy and personal disputes until they made a complete turn around and learned the word "forgiveness".

Yanomami - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe, if that person was a psycopath. Psychopaths are not human.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd kill everyone who has ever wronged me. I don't feel like going to jail, but if I can get it done without consequences, I'd absolutely do it.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Goodbye boyfriend whose name I already forgot!


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nah, I don't hate anyone to the point where I'd kill them. I'd rather have them be mentally tortured. That would satisfy me.

In death they'd have no pain and would get off scot free. Plus I'd just accelerate something that would already happen. Being treated as they treat others, and ever worse, is far better.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Nah, I don't hate anyone to the point where I'd kill them. I'd rather have them be mentally tortured. That would satisfy me.
> 
> In death they'd have no pain and would get off scot free. Plus I'd just accelerate something that would already happen. Being treated as they treat others, and ever worse, is far better.


This.
We are so nice XD

But tbh I don't know if I could control myself if I knew I could get away with it,it really depends on a situation.


----------



## Peace Maker (Mar 22, 2016)

I've always thought up murder plans that masks themselves as suicide. If i chose to I don't think i'll need the automatic immunity.

The most universal way i would think of is doing it in the middle of the night after overdosing him/her with some sort of sleeping aid. (In the very early morning) I break in through a window and i bring a pane of glass exactly the right size to fix with silicon onto the original window frame after i am done. After breaking in i would use a plastic bag and duct tape, since it would not be unimaginable to commit suicide this way and people do struggle pre-suffication on their own. I make sure who i wanted dead is really dead and i then choose a time to leave when no one will be out (typically late into the night) and seal the window perfectly from practice. I then disguise the bag of glass shards into the shape of a bottle as i walk down the street pretending to be a drunk homeless person. And walk very far into unsupervised places with no security cameras before spending the night there and changing into fresh clothing the following morning as i pretend to be a jogger going home.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

That's a hard question as always when talking about extreme circumstances in which people can act unpredictably.

At this point I don't have anyone I'd hate. It's always been difficult to me to really hate someone. So I'd exclude just this motivation.

The other option not clearly included in this topic is self-defence. It's perfectly fine to kill a burglar who's trespassing into your house in the middle of the night after all. I can't say how I'd feel about it because it's likely to be a bit different than I can imagine.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

EDIT:

I voted yes but after careful thought and reflection, I'm leaning towards no. Not because I don't feel like there aren't people that deserve it but because history has shown the dangerous consequences of taking the law into your own hands.

For example, think about the guy who killed Franz Ferdinand of Austria. In his mind, he was getting rid of a tyrant. But it ended up causing World War I which also led to World War II. The way I see it, that guy has the blood of tens of millions on his hands because of that. I wouldn't something like that on my soul.

I also considered "what about sex offenders or if someone raped a close friend of mine", because I have known people who were raped and felt like tracking down and killing the person. But at the end of the day, that's a stepping stone into issues like eugenics and becoming a one-man Holocaust. I'm not comparing Holocaust victims with sex offenders by the way, I'm just saying that if I were to categorize groups of people as not deserving life, I would be pushing the line of that. That type of thinking can easily end in disaster.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you make this post because of Donald trump


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

bruh said:


> Did you make this post because of Donald trump


OP was in jan 2014.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

What reason would there be in doing that? 

If its to watch a persons reaction in terror I could just watch a horror movie, it works just as well. That or I could prank them and watch how they react. That does not mean I need to murder anyone. 

If I kill a child I have ruined any future that child had, I have damaged the future, and removed a member of society before they became a productive member of society, Plus I like children that would be heart breaking. Children are beautiful. 

Obviously I would never consider killing an animal and if living meant I had to kill my own prey I would probobly die unless it was fish. I probobly would be okay killing fish. Even though I hate the taste of most fish. 

I think in all honestly I would probobly get the most out of dissecting an already dead body, and removing the organs and fluid. You know because than I know exactly what it looks like how it works, that would be what is the most interesting thing. So I see no logical reason in killing anything. 

If it out of aggression I would rather just beat on someone with maybe a stick or in a brawl but we can do that through sports and Games. 

I might kill someone out of self defense but I would probobly try to disarm or just make it where they cant harm me anymore rather than killing them first. 

There is no reason for me to kill, it makes no sense.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

For self-defence, yes. I believe in preserving myself. However, if I am not in any danger, I don't think I would consider killing anyone in the first place even when I loathe the person.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> The futher down the table you go, the more open you are to murder.


Then choices 3 and 4 should be swapped around.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

I wouldn't do it, getting caught or not would be the last of my preoccuation. I care more about respecting my own inner values and killing someone is in the "never do it unless you or someone you love will die otherway" box.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Of course I would!

Especially if those are the people that are causing me and the rest of the world pain *cough corrupt politicians *cough. Also the likes of Baghdadi and such scum. Why would I not do it? As someone wise once said: "If not me...then who? If not now...then when?".

Actually, I am not 100% certain of a murder. Torture and then squeeze out something for myself sounds WAY BETTER. Be as it may, some poeple deserve the bullet.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably not. I don't see the point in murder either way....Framing them for murder however....


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I am also against the death penalty because death is a release(but if I was in this hypothetical situation...and getting rid of monsters, well...) which is just why I mentioned torture in the first place. Make someone suffer instead of just killing him. Make a rich man become a worker(which'll most likely lead to his suicide). Make a master become a servant.

...and if I can enhance me, my loved ones and the world while doing this...all the better.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

My first instinct was to say no, it is only justified in war or self defense. It really depends on the circumstances and I haven't put much thought to it so I just took the IDK option.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

_"I don't know. I have too many conflicting thoughts on the subject."_

I don't know. Sometimes: i think yes. Sometimes: i think no. What is clear, is that i would never kill someone out of pleasure, but I can't exclude all other options. If i would kill someone, it would probably never be in an impulsive way because i can control myself - except if it was for self-defence. 

It is hard for me to know if i could kill someone. I can't kill animals (except insects), but i can't kill a cat or dog if i need to do that. It would be so hard for me. I would probably rather die by myself than kill a dog, cat, or other big animal. With humans, i'm not entirely sure. I feel betrayed by the human kind. I feel ashamed to be a human and seeing what we are doing with the climate, that we are so selfish - so selfish... . That the only thing that really matters in our eyes is building a career, and that we even forget what the most important thing is in life: love.

I really hate the human kind. We kill other animals just for pleasure (because meat is tasty). We kill our own earth (for some gold bags). Why shouldn't i kill humans in the name of our animals and in the name of our climate. Why shouldn't I kill my family because for what they've done to me? And all other people.

I definitely think about it. I don't know if i could do the actual act (probably not), and i also can control myself. I just don't want to think about it actually. I would be so happy if we all died because of an asteroid impact... . That's why i don't want to read news and things like that, and don't want to think too much because it makes me so depressive and hateful. I recover from that kind of thoughts fast (so i never plan anything and i can't impulsively kill someone). I'm also pretty sure that i don't want to spend time on killing people, and that i'm too lazy for it.

But there are a bunch of other reasons why i don't want to kill people. I probably could do it, but i know it solves nothing and that it is more complicated than other things. People are also victims and there are a lot of problems. It is not a fault of individuals. It is just our species that is so rotten. So, i'm not going to do it because of that reason. That for sure.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

I won't say which option I chose but lets just say... you better watch your backs! >


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I think no single person can alone have the right of judgement over another person's life. 

But if the situation presented itself, if I felt like I had a once-in-a-lifetime chance to change something significantly for many other people with this person's death, I would. Then I'd turn myself in, wouldn't feel guilty but it is what it is. .


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

pippylongstocking said:


> Then choices 3 and 4 should be swapped around.


I'd say that's down to the individual and what they prioritise. They both deserve to be in the middle of the table.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Most people don't carry values in their head, they need them enforced by consequences. However what a consequence is depends on the person.

Stories like the ubiquitous (at least in most schools I've seen) Lord of the Flies, exist partly as experiments in this very question. Without any structural consequences murder becomes more externally likely and without an internal structure of values to create emotional consequence, it pretty much becomes an inevitability.

Especially given our values are adopted from a multitude of sources and sources are of their own varying levels of morality and ethics. However this is largely an external consequences question dealing as it does with 'getting away with it' implying immunity from an external reaction.

But I think it is equally important to examine whether or not you can get away with it in your own self imposed consequences.

Given that I factor both into my answer: If I were free from both an external enforcement and my internal, emotional restrictions... not only would I kill, I would probably do it just for the pure enjoyment and intrigue, because there is nothing out there to stop me and nothing in here (tapping head gesture) to make me feel the emotional dissonance to restrict me.

To me this is the only real conclusion to this question, unless getting away with it is purely the external.


----------

